# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Περιοδικό Δυναμικά Σπορ - Εκδόσεις Σταύρου Τριανταφυλλίδη

## Polyneikos

Τα* Δυναμικά Σπορ (Εκδόσεις Σταύρου Τριανταφυλλίδη)* ήταν το 3ο περιοδικό χρονολογικά που ασχολήθηκε με το Bodybuilding
Είχαν προηγηθεί ο *Άδωνις, τον Ιανουάριο του 1968* και ο *Αθλητής από τον Ιανουάριο του 1970* από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα (Εκδόσεις ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ).

*Το χρονικό:
*
Ο *Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης* , αγωνιστικός αθλητής από το 1967, το 1976 αγόρασε τα δικαιώματα της IFBB και των προϊόντων Weider (Ελληνική έκδοση , συμπληρώματα) από τους αδερφούς Weider ,ταξιδεύοντας στο Μόντρεαλ του Καναδά στο Παγκόσμιο της ΙFBB για την συμφωνία. Ο ίδιος είχε εργαστεί στο παρελθόν στα γραφεία της IFBB επί Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα.
Στην Ελλάδα είχαν να γίνουν αγώνες της IFBB από το 1969 καθώς ο Ζαπατίνας έκανε στην πορεία την στρατιωτική του θητεία και ατόνησε το ενδιαφέρον για τους αγώνες της IFBB ενώ το 1976 τον βρίσκει να έχει συμφωνήσει με την νεοσύστατη WABBA.

Κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησε και η δεύτερη φάση της IFBB στην Ελλάδα, το 1976 , με αποστολές στο εξωτερικό και πανελλήνιους αγώνες υπό την προεδρεία του Τριανταφυλλίδη, ενώ παράλληλα, τυπώνονται τα ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ .

Αθλητές & Αναγνώστες των νεοτέρων γενιών, πιθανόν να βρούν αναχρονιστικές πληροφορίες σε θέματα προπόνησης, διατροφής, συμπληρωμάτων για την ανάπτυξη του σώματος.
Ας αναλογιστούν όλοι πως με αυτές τις πληροφορίες "άνοιξε ο δρόμος" για την εξέλιξη του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα!


*Τα Δυναμικά Σπορ εξέδωσαν συνολικά 15 τεύχη τα οποία θα ψηφιοποιηθούν και θα διατεθούν δωρεάν για ανάγνωση & αποθήκευση (download) στους αναγνώστες του Bodybuilding.gr!*


Ως Bodybuilding.gr οφείλουμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τον κο *Τριανταφυλλίδη Σταύρο* που μας παραχώρησε το υλικό αφιλοκερδώς όπως και σημαντική ήταν η αρωγή του *Σπύρου Μπουρνάζου* στο εγχείρημα αυτό.


*Το 1ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Οκτώβριο του 1976.
*
*https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami...a_sports_1.pdf*

----------


## Muscleboss

Εξαιρετικό υλικό! μας ταξιδέυει αρκετές δεκαετίες πίσω  :03. Clap: 

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε, και περισσότερο ευχαριστούμε τον κ. Τριανταφυλλίδη για την παραχώηρση!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Τα ειχα ολα :01. Sad:  ....ευτυχως μου ξαναδινεται η δυνατοτητα να τα ξαναδω εδω :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω αυτο το περιοδικό το έπιασα στα χέρια μου το 1980 στη Καβάλα , γιατι δεν κυκλοφορούσαν σε μας αυτα τα περιοδικα εκείνα τα χρόνια και μόνο ένα πρακτορείο εφημεριδων περιοδικών και βιβλίων έφερνε μερικα κομμάτια απο περιοδικα που δεν ήταν ευρείας ζήτησης εκείνα τα χρόνια και όποιος προλάβαινε και κατόπιν συνενόησης κάποιων πιο παλιών φιλάθλων μαζί του έφερνε αργότερα περισσότερα κομμάτια , μέχρι που έμαθαν το ΒΒ απέκτησε φιλάθλους και είχε μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ ωραία κίνηση να γίνουν σε ψηφιακή μορφή , τα περιοδικά εκείνης της εποχής είναι πραγματικά  θησαυρός γιατί είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι τις ιστορίας του ελληνικού bodybuilding   :03. Thumb up: 
Να ναι καλά ο κύριος Τριανταφυλλιδης για την παραχώρηση των περιοδικών  :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 2ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Noέμβριο του 1976.

**https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami...a_sports_2.pdf*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 4ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Iανουάριο του 1977

*(Θα ακολουθήσει σε επόμενο στάδιο το τεύχος 3, θέλει κάποια ιδιαιτερη επεξεργασία...)*

https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami...a_sports_4.pdf

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 5ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Φεβρουάριο  του 1977
*
*https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami...a_sports_5.pdf**

**


*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στο 4ο τευχος ,στο προγραμμα του Καλ Σκαλακ ειχα επιλεξει ακριβως τον ιδιο διαχωρισμο των μυικων ομαδων.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 6ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Μάρτιο του 1977

**https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami...a_sports_6.pdf**

*

----------


## Dim0s

Και οι τρεις εκδόσεις ("άδωνις" "αθλητής" "δυναμικό")
με περιεχόμενο ουσίας

----------


## Polyneikos

> *
> *(Θα ακολουθήσει σε επόμενο στάδιο το τεύχος 3, θέλει κάποια ιδιαιτερη επεξεργασία...)*
> *


*Το 3ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Δεκέμβριο του 1976 


**https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami...a_sports_3.pdf
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Έχει ανέβει η πρώτη 6αδα των Περιοδικών ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 7ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Aπρίλιο του 1977

https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynamika_sports/Dynamika_sports_7.pdf

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 8ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Μαϊο του 1979

https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynamika_sports/Dynamika_sports_8.pdf

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 9ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" ήταν διμηνιαίο και κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιούνιο-Ιούλιο του 1979

https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynamika_sports/Dynamika_sports_9.pdf

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 10ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" ήταν διμηνιαίο και κυκλοφόρησε τον Ιανουάριο - Φεβρουάριο του 1980*


*https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami..._sports_10.pdf*

----------


## Dim0s

Οι παλαιές εκδόσεις "ξυπνούν" αναμνήσεις ..
γυμναστήρια που πήγαινα, τότε συναθλητές

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 11ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" ήταν διμηνιαίο και κυκλοφόρησε τον Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο του 1980*


*https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami..._sports_11.pdf*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το 12ο τεύχος "ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ" κυκλοφόρησε τον Oκτώβριο του 1981


**https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynamika_sports/Dynamika_sports_12.pdf
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Περιοδικό Δυναμικά Σπορ Νο 13 - Νοέμβριος 1981*

*https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynamika_sports/Dynamika_sports_13.pdf

*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Περιοδικό Δυναμικά Σπορ Νο 14 - Δεκέμβριος 1981 

https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynami..._sports_14.pdf
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Περιοδικό Δυναμικά Σπορ Νο 15 -  1983

Το τελευταίο τεύχος που ολοκληρώνει τις εκδόσεις Δυναμικά Σπορ του Σταύρου Τριανταφυλλίδη

*https://bodybuilding.gr/forum/dynamika_sports/Dynamika_sports_15.pdf

----------

